# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  یاد گیری این فریم ورک

## css-man

دوستان من تا حالا بدون فریم ورک کد میدم میخوام از این به بعد یه فریم ورک رو که احتمالا همین codeigniter باشه رو انتخاب و یاد بگیرم 

منبع خوبی براش سراغ دارید؟
کتاب 
سایت 
فیلم  (با لهجه نرمال :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## pary_daryayi

بهترین منبع user giude خود سایت CI هستش . من خودم با این یاد گرفتم . 
http://ellislab.com/codeigniter/user-guide/

این فیلم هم برای شروع خوبه .

یه سری فیلم زبان اصلی هم تو نت  هست . من یه بار دانلود کردم . لینکشو پیدا کردم میزارم.

----------


## codedme

سلام 
۱۷-۱۸ قسمت ویدئو اینجا هست که خیلی خوب هست برای شروع 
http://net.tutsplus.com/sessions/cod...-from-scratch/

----------


## pnusharp

سلام دوستان
من user-guide رو مطالعه کردم و فیلم ها رو هم دیدم. یه خورده باهاش کار کردم. یه پروژه رو هم شروع کردم. حالا در بخش کد نویسی هستم. راستش نمیدونم چجوری کد بزنم...! کسی هست که خیلی با این فریم ورک آشنا باشه و کمک کنه؟؟؟ خیلی نیازمندم...

----------


## codedme

> سلام دوستان
> من user-guide رو مطالعه کردم و فیلم ها رو هم دیدم. یه خورده باهاش کار کردم. یه پروژه رو هم شروع کردم. حالا در بخش کد نویسی هستم. راستش نمیدونم چجوری کد بزنم...! کسی هست که خیلی با این فریم ورک آشنا باشه و کمک کنه؟؟؟ خیلی نیازمندم...


سلام من یک سالی هست که با این فریمورک کار می کنم. سوال هاتون رو بپرسید هر چقدر بلد باشم جواب میدم  :لبخند:

----------


## pnusharp

مرسی، *codedme* عزیز
همونطور که گفتم، من یه پروژه رو شروع کردم.  کدهای مربوط به طراحی صفحه م رو طبق قانون داخل دایرکتوری view گذاشتم. حالا میخوام کدهای عملیاتی پروژه م (کدهای php) رو بنویسم. این کدها باید داخل model باشن؟؟!

----------


## masato

سلام 
کار با پایگاه داده توی model انجام میشه
معمولا اول از model شروع میکنند به کد نویسی و بعد controller و در آخر view طراحی میکنند  
جسارت نباشه یک بار دیگه داکیومنت رو بخونید  :چشمک:

----------


## pnusharp

ممنون از راهنمائیتون. حتما میخونمش.
ولی تا صفحه و نمایی نباشه چه کدی باید زد...؟! کد بخشها رو منظورمه.
اوکی. میرم داکیومنت رو بخونم...

----------

